# The Dangers of Photography Addiction



## nerwin (Nov 28, 2016)

I know...another Petapixel article but I enjoyed reading this one. 

I'm pretty sure some of us can relate. 

The Dangers of Photography Addiction


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 28, 2016)

Teach your children about photography at an early age.

That way, when they grow up, they won't have any money to buy booze and drugs.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 28, 2016)

Truly spot on for my photography journey (so far)...  It's nice to know that I'm just following a path well worn by many others.  Misery truly loves company.

Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 28, 2016)

There's my current bio... Geez, I'm doomed...


----------



## runnah (Nov 28, 2016)

Until you **** **** for gear you are not a true addict.


----------



## Dave442 (Nov 28, 2016)

I thought that was just the definition of Photographer.


----------



## PropilotBW (Nov 28, 2016)

Lucky me...I skipped from entry level DSLR to mirrorless, not doing the Full frame or film.  I guess that was smart on my part.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 28, 2016)

PropilotBW said:


> Lucky me...I skipped from entry level DSLR to mirrorless, not doing the Full frame or film.  I guess that was smart on my part.



Well, you know your truly f***** when your at the Salvation Army buying $2.00 point & shoot film camera's, and then going online looking for weird film to use in it, then buying chemicals to process it in a way that was not intended in order to get an image, in order to try impress people on here, that will tell you to keep practicing, you get pissed, want to quit posting on here, then someone tells you you are normal, then you go back to posting, buying more camera's, continue to hear you suck, and ................................


----------

